# Dillon Danis signs with Bellator



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> One of the top grapplers in the world — and a training partner of Conor McGregor — is headed to Bellator.
> 
> Dillon Danis inked a deal with the MMA promotion Monday, MMA Fighting confirmed with Bellator officials. Kevin Iole of Yahoo Sports was the first to break the news. Danis had pondered the idea of fighting in MMA for a while; now his first pro fight will be under the Bellator banner.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/1...partner-of-conor-mcgregor-signs-with-bellator


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Have high hopes for em as I did for Robert Drysdale whom happened to beat his mentor.


----------

